# MEETING IN MICHIGAN



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

HELLO EVERYONE,

I AM EMAILING ON MY BROTHER'S BEHALF, AS RIGHT NOW HE IS SEVERLY DEPRESSED. HE HAS BEEN SUFFERING WITH DEPERSONALIZATION FOR 9 YEARS. HE HAS NEVER MEANT ANOTHER HUMAN BEING WITH DEPERSONALIZATION AND HAS FELT EXTREMELY ALONE WITH THIS DISORDER FOR FAR TOO LONG......I AM WONDERING IF ANYONE OUT THERE WOULD BE WILLING TO MEET WITH MY BROTHER AND POSSIBLY MYSELF. IT WOULDN'T HAVE TO BE A LONG MEETING, JUST ENOUGH TIME TO ACTUALLY LET MY BROTHER MEET SOMEONE IN PERSON WHO SUFFERS WITH DEPERSONALIZATION ALSO. MAYBE A GOOD FRIENDSHIP COULD EVOLVE. (?) 
MY BROTHER SAYS HIS DEPERSONALIZATION STARTED AFTER SMOKING MARIJUANA 9 YEARS AGO.
WE LIVE IN SOUTHERN MICHIGAN, WE MAY ALSO BE ABLE TO COME VISIT YOU (?)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.

PLEASE EMAIL ASAP.


----------

